# Completion time !!!



## ckcrown84 (Aug 16, 2015)

Gearing up for that competition In December 
Lean right now and am ready for that 198 class. Am sitting at 201lbs after my squats today. 

Am testing my bench in two weeks!!! 
If I get the number range I'm hoping for we officially start competition prep 












Gimme a follow on fb for updates

Appreciate the support 




Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 21, 2015)

Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

Dang, you've gotta be on the shorter side because you have serious mass for 200lbs! I'm 5''9 and the same weight and you look twice my size! Straight jacked man! Good job!


----------

